# Logistics for competitions/Meetings



## AvGalen (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people can talk about things like travelling (sharing cars, "where to get cheap plane-tickets"), sharing hotelrooms, staying at local peoples houses, etc.

This is what I have planned so far, feel free to respond:
2008-01-13 Rons meeting: Just me
2008-03-28/29 Danish Open: Me, Erik, Clément in the car but where should we stay during the competition?
2009 WC in Japan: Me and Joël


----------



## hdskull (Jan 5, 2008)

Hopefully I'm going to WC '09, haha.


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2008)

info to Arnaud: I have my exam on the 19th of Februari, fingers crossed already!


----------



## Henrik (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Arnaud 
Sounds great that you want to come to Danish Open


----------



## Rama (Jan 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 2008-03-28/29 Danish Open: Me, Erik, Clément in the car but where should we stay during the competition?



Hello Arnaud, 

Ton, my mum and I are also planning to go by car to the Danish Open, maybe we can drive behind eachother?
And we can look for a nice hotel together?(online offcourse)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 9, 2008)

Henrik said:


> Hey Arnaud
> Sounds great that you want to come to Danish Open


Danish Open is a sure thing for me. It is within driving range and I don't have anything else planned that weekend. It would have actually gotten me to the top of this list, but if Ton is coming he will still be the nr. 1 

Rama: I don't think driving directly behind each other for 8 hours is a good idea. That becomes very tiring after a while. We can surely stop/rest/eat at the same places and share rooms at a hotel! If I have some time this week (not likely) I will check.


----------



## tim (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, if this is the right place to ask, anyway, to all those who will be at the Belgian Open 2008:
I'm going to arrive on friday afternoon, is it worth arriving a few hours earlier to meet some of you?


----------



## icke (Jan 10, 2008)

hi might be a bit early but still. i m planing on going to the german open in gütersloh. it will be my first competition so anybody who travels from berlin or anybody who can help me with the first steps befor the competition?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang it...in Europe everything's so nice and close that you can get from different countries by car xD In North America, well for Canada, you'd need planes to fly from province to province (unless you drive for like 10 hours. Gotta save up on those gases, the oil prices are shooting sky high.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 10, 2008)

same here, Harris...

Brazil is almost as big as Canada (5th larger country, after Russia, Canada, China and USA - not necessarily in that order )

and we cubers are well spread...there one that's probably 2000km away from another one...

EDIT: actually, is more like 3000km


----------



## Erik (Jan 11, 2008)

Arnaud: what time are you planning on getting to Ron's place? Maybe you can pick me up at a near trainstation if it's no effort.. *puppy eyes*


----------

